# Ritchey Timberwolf build



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes I pulled the pin and got another Ritchey frame. :thumbsup:
This time a large Timberwolf in the brightest orange around. 

Now the build starts, but firstly I need forks & wheels. 

Forks?? I'm liking the 018 Fox34 Factory edition. But I here that Fox may be coming out with a step cast version is this true?
RS Pike/CC Helm/MRP Ribbon are other options but they are a little fat for my first choice. 

Wheels; Re spoke my Hope Pro 2's with new rims (Stan's Arch Mk3), or a set of Stan's Arch Mk3 wheels. But lots of options out there for carbon rims etc. In the mean time I'll either use the Valours from my Spark or custom hope Pro 2/Crests from the P-650b. 

I will update as the build progresses but if anyone has another Timberwolf build be great to see pics etc.

Cheers
Conrad


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Starting the build, will keep with an orange/black colour theme.


----------



## party_wagon (Oct 10, 2008)

I like using a tough alum rear wheel and a light carbon wheel in the front on my hardtail. The al wheel smooths out the ride some.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

I've opted for a MRP Ribbon air fork set to 140mm travel, 100mm axle. Ordered and now awaiting delivery (about a month). 

The Ribbon is the best work of 2017 so the logical choice in a market full of Pikes & 34s (yes I like to be exclusive). Plus the all black livery suits the build. I can then save my RLC for my P-650b.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Just ordered a Timberwolf frame myself. How is climbing on the bike with 140mm of travel?


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

joshhan said:


> Just ordered a Timberwolf frame myself. How is climbing on the bike with 140mm of travel?


I haven't finished the build yet. The MRP Ribbon came in 110 boost. So have to get a new front hub. 
Also added one of the Ritchey Kite droppers. A nice bit of kit too. 
So its a work in progress. 
Went with a m8000 180mm crank with a Blackspire oval 30t ring. I've run the ring on my Spark & SS and they are good.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Gotcha. 

Did you think about trying your current wheel with the 2x 5mm spacers?


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

joshhan said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Did you think about trying your current wheel with the 2x 5mm spacers?


Yes I did, I can get a spacer kit (2 end caps & a rotor spacer) for my Hope pro 2 evo wheel, but not for my Stans Valour one. The Hope has a Stans Crest rim so that might be a bit soft for the intended use of the Timberwolf. :nono:

With every fork now a plus size one all the older hubs have to be spaced up or replaced. Oh the joys of owning a bike!


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

The Wolf thus far. Need to add the dropper and change the bars/stem to my 55mm/RSR Enve combo. Brakes/rotors to add and that front wheel.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm surprised more people aren't riding this bike - frame has great details, the geo is slick, and the complete build seems like a great value. 

Also I just saw they dropped the Shimano brakes for SRAM Guide and the price went down to $1898. Although I'd rather have the Shimano brakes, unreal deal.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

jtbadge said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't riding this bike - frame has great details, the geo is slick, and the complete build seems like a great value.
> 
> Also I just saw they dropped the Shimano brakes for SRAM Guide and the price went down to $1898. Although I'd rather have the Shimano brakes, unreal deal.


I know, guess steel slack hard tails are out, everyone wants a 27.5+ fully or HT. Marketing etc and their cheap. 
The Wolf is only available here in NZ as a frame set and even then they only brought in 6 (2 S, 2 M & 2 L) makes them very exclusive to own here!


----------



## sawdoff1983 (Feb 1, 2017)

I just bought me a Ritchey Timberwolf frame and excited to share build progress and info with other timberwolf riders!! I got the Timberwolf frame w/ Cane Creek 40, 2018 Rockshox Pike 140mm Boost Debonair, Magura Mt8 racelines, and a Sram X1 1400 gxp crank ($1500 spent at this point)... Everything i've bought so far is new except the pike and Magura's having one ride on them ! How do you guys feel about carbon rims on a hardtail? I like light wheels, but I also like sweet deals .


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Added the Kite dropper & 55 enve stem, plus the XTR shifter. Slowly coming together. Needs the enve RSR bars of my SS though, not the Pro XCR ones currently on it. May swap my Hope Race X2 brakes over from the SS too. Hve the option of getting a 2nd hand set of Hope Tech 3 quad piston brakes with 203 & 180 rotors. :thumbsup: But they might be a bit more brake than I need being 57 years old.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Question for you guys that may have a medium frame: what's the size range? Friend of mine is 5' 6" and based on reach/standover, seems like the 17 is probably the way to go for him....


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Klainmeister I'm 6'2" so I got the L or 19" frame size. My seat post height is 760mm from the top of the BB shell to the top of the seat inline with the seat tube & post. 
So yes a medium or 17" for 5'6" would be good with a 35-55mm stem depending on his reach.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Have on hand:
1) frame
2) fork
3) dropper post
4) cranks
5) wheels

Waiting on:
1) headset
2) brakes

Once I have everything on hand, I'll be transferring the 11 speed drivetrain (minus the cranks) from my Gnarvester and the stem/bars to the Timberwolf. The Gnarvester will be going back to SS duty.

Can't wait for the first ride!


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm good on you. 

I'm going to order the MRP bolt up front axle & a WB-17-5107 rear bolt up to replace the DT-RWS/Ritchey QR. I like the clean lines of bolt ups and it sheds a bit of weight and means the wheels are harder to pinch.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

For those running an internal dropper post, is there another cover for the port? It seems kind of corny to be running the housing out of the huge opening where water could get in too easily. Pics maybe?

Edit: Nevermind, found the cover with the cable housing clamps. I usually never use those because I prefer zip ties.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

joshhan said:


> For those running an internal dropper post, is there another cover for the port? It seems kind of corny to be running the housing out of the huge opening where water could get in too easily. Pics maybe?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, found the cover with the cable housing clamps. I usually never use those because I prefer zip ties.


 :thumbsup: yes the cover in in there, makes sense and is a tidy design. Better than an external cable dropper for sure.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha yeah. After I thought about it for a bit, I decided to look for that little plastic baggy.

In any case, got the headset and started putting things together.









Was disappointed to see the mounts for the shifting cable aren't meant for full housing. Ordered some Problem Solvers stick on mounts to try out.


----------



## jlrotax583 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joshhan, looking good. What size is that?
I know it doesn't factor, but does anyone have a actual weight on one?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

It's a small frame. Weights vary so much if you're building from frame up. I can weigh it when it's done with a component list. I'll be happy if it comes in at 30 or below. 









Almost done. Just need to swap out axles on the rear wheel and tune up the rear derailleur and she'll be ready for a test ride!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

All done. She comes in at around 28 lbs. Quite a surprise.









2014 Fox 34 140mm
Small frame
SLX brakes
XTR trail pedals/cranks
XT shifter/derailleur
Syntace stem/bars
Race Face Aeffect wheels
Maxxis Ardents 2.4
XFusion dropper


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Came in less than I thought!


----------



## jlrotax583 (Sep 2, 2011)

NICE!!
Joshan, how tall are you?

Thx,
Jon


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

joshhan said:


> View attachment 1194503
> 
> 
> Came in less than I thought!


Oh that is impressive considering the intended use. A nice build too. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

5'8"

Before the first ride, I thought I might be a little cramped but once I got on some downhills, all those bad feelings went away. This bike rips!









Fox CTD really works well.


----------



## danbee78 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello @joshhan,

I was wondering if, after 1 year since you posted this pic, you still have the Timberwolf, and if now, with more miles on the bike, you'd still buy a small/15" frame if you'd have to start from scratch again, or if you'd rather build it with a medium/17" frame.

I'm 5' 6" and, by looking at the frame sizing information, seems like I should go with a small/15" frame, but my daughter has a 15.5" Trek that is clearly too small for me, so I'm quite confused right now.

Thanks a lot in advance,
Dan.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

danbee78 said:


> Hello @joshhan,
> 
> I was wondering if, after 1 year since you posted this pic, you still have the Timberwolf, and if now, with more miles on the bike, you'd still buy a small/15" frame if you'd have to start from scratch again, or if you'd rather build it with a medium/17" frame.
> 
> ...


What's the 15.5" Trek? I can ride most 15.5" and 17" bikes comfortably. The smaller frames I have seems more tossable and that's probably what you want in this type of bike.

Are your arms on the longer side maybe? Or legs on the longer side? I'd check the geo numbers of a bike you currently ride.


----------



## danbee78 (Mar 15, 2019)

Trek Marlin 6! But I just double checked it an it is a 13.5"! It all makes sense now. I should go for 15" or 17" I guess :thumbsup:


----------



## shapirob (Nov 13, 2005)

I am waiting to buy a Timberwolf in Medium... I am 5'7" with 29 inch inseam, so longer torso. Any opinions on this size for a Medium (versus a small). 

Also: 

1) looks like I will have to buy a boost front fork (given thats all they sell - Fox 34?), but a non-boost rear wheel... Anyone have an opinion on mixing it up like this?

2) Will the new XT or SLX 52 mm chainline work with the Timberwolf? I read that the XT cranks with 52 mm chainline can be use for boost and non-boost, although I know the limit of the standard is supposed to be 50 mm for non-boost, so I am a bit lost.


----------

